
Python 3.6 Is Packed with Goodness - mangeletti
http://www.infoworld.com/article/3149782/application-development/python-36-is-packed-with-goodness.html
======
raymondh
FWIW, the article incorrectly attributes the original idea for the compact
dictionary to the PyPy team. That team implemented it based on my research,
proposal, and proof-of-concept (see [https://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-
dev/2012-December/1...](https://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-
dev/2012-December/123028.html) and
[https://morepypy.blogspot.com/2015/01/faster-more-memory-
eff...](https://morepypy.blogspot.com/2015/01/faster-more-memory-efficient-
and-more.html) ). At one point, they used to refer to the implementation as
the RaymondDict and I rather liked that :-)

~~~
mangeletti
Raymond!

OP (but not author) here.

I watched a talk of yours at Pycon 2011. I very much enjoyed it. I also very
much enjoy how amazing Python is, so thank you very much. I have been super
excited for 3.6, because speed is one of the things I see is being most
important to keep python defensible these days (with Go, et al).

Thanks again for all your hard work.

